# Italian Pepper Sausage



## chefwannabe (Jun 3, 2004)

Italian Pepper Sausage
Makes about 6 pounds

4 1/2 pounds fresh lean pork
1 1/2 pounds fresh fat pork (fresh pork siding)
1 medium onion, chopped
1 large clove garlic, minced
3 tablespoons salt
1 1/2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons paprika
2 tablespoons crushed dried red peppers
2 teaspoons fennel seeds
1/2 teaspoon crushed bay leaf
1/4 teaspoon thyme
Pinch of coriander
2/3 cup red wine or water
2 1/2 yards sausage casing

1. Grind the lean and fat pork, onion and garlic. Add the seasonings and mix thoroughly. Add the wine and mix well. 
2. Force the mixture through the sausage stuffer into casing and twist into links.
This sausage will keep for up to 5 days stored in the refrigerator or 6 months in the freezer.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 3, 2004)

Looks AWESOME! May have to give this one a whirl! Thanks chefwannabe!


----------

